# Laserdrucker?



## sh0x (17. Oktober 2004)

*Hallo Hardware-Gemeinde,*

ich habe vor, mir einen Laserdrucker zu kaufen, um Druckkosten zu sparen (beim Studium muss ich echt viel ausdrucken).

Habe jetzt bei Ebay * diesen Drucker  * gesehen.

Würdet ihr mir den empfehlen? Wenn ja, welche Vorteile bringt er mit sich. Und wenn nicht, was würdet ihr stattdessen empfehlen?

Drucke auch viel in Farbe  aus.

Grüße


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn du auf die Folgekosten achten willst würde ich dir nicht grade OKI empfehlen. 
Hohl dir am Besten nen HP, da musste vielleicht bei der Anschaffung etwas mehr bezahlen, aber dafür hast du immer bei Tonerwechsel gleich neu Trommeln und Developer mit dabei, das ist echt sinnvoll. Bei anderen Kosten alleine die Trommel mehr als der ganze Drucker und Einbau ist auch nicht so einfach.
Außerdem sind auch die Maintaince Kits bei HP easy einzubaun, besonders die Heizung. Bei Brother musste da das ganze Gerät zerlegen.


----------

